# Accelerated video on VBox WinXP guest - possible?



## sim (Jan 5, 2010)

Just wondered if anyone has accelerated video working for a 32bit WinXP Guest under VirtualBox (3.0.51), preferable on an amd64 / FreeBSD 8-STABLE host. If it's a known 'fail' I won't spend any more time on it. The beta amd64 NVIDIA binary driver is working fine on the host. I've installed the Guest Additions, which all work except for the video. Would be nice to have snappier windows etc. 

Cheers

sim


----------



## dbi (Jul 19, 2010)

Define "acceleration".

If you mean hardware acceleration for playing the latest games - forget about it.
If you mean changing resolutions on the fly and better overall experience with the guest OS - yes,  it works here on FreeBSD-8.0-RELEASE-amd64 host. You need to enable "3d acceleration" in the guest display settings from the VirtualBox manager and to enable the same option in the display driver setup when installing VurtualBox guest additions.


----------

